# Considering a Swift Kontiki 679



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are looking at the Swift Kontiki 679 lowline.
We keep reading about damp issues with Swift,so would like to kniow what year range the problems occured in.We are looking at between 2008 and 2010.
Also are there any other reaccuring problems with this model?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Have replied to your pm but ours is a 669. 


669 = easy access island bed, under bed storage, smallish garage.


679 = larger bed with possible access issues, no under bed storage, large garage.


Lo-line v highline overcab - possible extra double bed in high line and if not needed, gives you loads of extra storage for bulky light items.


Damp issues - mostly resolved prior to 2007 when the tag models wee introduced. Swift have made an awful lot of Kontikis and yes, like other marques, some will have damp issues. Any discerning owner will have spotted these and got them rectified. Shop around, take your time - there are some very sound good ones out there.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for reply,great info for me to digest!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have also been looking at the Bessecar 700 series,which seems identical to the Swift 669/679.
I know they are the same manufacturer and the Bessecar is suppose to be superior,but are they?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Not sure of the exact date when Bessacarr got swallowed up by the Swift Group. The Bessacarr E7 series are basically Kontikis with different upholstery, non grey sides (Kontiki had grey sides 2007-2012) and some minor cosmetic tweaks. Being part of Swift they were built with the same lack of care, fit, finish and attention to detail as the Kontiki. But we still love ours (as per the pm). Having seen other GB built motorhomes and caravans, this is the way of the world - sorry.

The Bessy IMO is a worthy alternative to the Kontiki but watch out for those that have funky leather "orangey brown (vomit colour)" seat facings. Each to their own as people did buy them.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I know what you mean about the funky leather colour seats.Not everyones cup of tea I suppose.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Ours is a 2006 Kontiki 655 (end bathroom) we bought it two years ago with a years warranty from the dealer. Soon after purchase we found a small amount of spongy floor in the corner of the bathroom and could see that some sealant on the nearside rear bumper needed replacing and was the likely cause of the damp. The dealer fixed both very quickly and we have had no problems since.

We love our van and the layout is great for us but we have recently considered changing it for something with a layout better suited to taking our grandchildren with us. Having viewed several including (overpriced) Autotrails, a couple of Bessacars and a few European vans (didnt like any of the layouts) we have decided to stick with what we have as we weren't impressed by any of the others we looked at and I've come to the conclusion that our next van will also be a Kontiki. 

I believe the Kontiki alone is now the flagship of the Swift range with the Bessacar being just another model like the Bolero's/Voyagers etc


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kaytutt said:


> Ours is a 2006 Kontiki 655 (end bathroom) we bought it two years ago with a years warranty from the dealer. Soon after purchase we found a small amount of spongy floor in the corner of the bathroom and could see that some sealant on the nearside rear bumper needed replacing and was the likely cause of the damp. The dealer fixed both very quickly and we have had no problems since.
> 
> We love our van and the layout is great for us but we have recently considered changing it for something with a layout better suited to taking our grandchildren with us. Having viewed several including (overpriced) Autotrails, a couple of Bessacars and a few European vans (didnt like any of the layouts) we have decided to stick with what we have as we weren't impressed by any of the others we looked at and I've come to the conclusion that our next van will also be a Kontiki.
> 
> I believe the Kontiki alone is now the flagship of the Swift range with the Bessacar being just another model like the Bolero's/Voyagers etc


Thanks for the replys,its good to hear from satisfied owners!:grin2:

The Kontiki island bed and good size lounge is what were looking for,no other make comes close.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Be careful with swift


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Jmdarr said:


> Be careful with swift


Care to elaborate?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jmdarr said:


> Be careful with swift


Thats a bit random,there are alot of satisfied owners on here and other forums.
All makes have there problems and the amount of Swifts that are sold your bound to get some problems.
And from what I have read Swift do sort problems out better than alot of manufacturers!


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Just had bad reports from other owners on swift ,shoddy workmanship missing sealant water ingress and bad after sales


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jmdarr said:


> Just had bad reports from other owners on swift ,shoddy workmanship missing sealant water ingress and bad after sales


Well if you research other makes they all have there problems.Because Swift are such a big seller in this country they are bound to flag up more than others,


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

I stand corrected on that one swift are the best makers of caravans and motorhomes you can buy.
That don't have any problems on any of there makes they are perfect.
Just saying


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Jmdarr said:


> Just had bad reports from other owners on swift ,shoddy workmanship missing sealant water ingress and bad after sales


And your own personal experience of Swift is what?


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't but what I do is listen which certainly gives you a true picture of swift maybe you should listen and you will hear the grumbles of disaffected swift owners.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

There is a new thread just started a Elldis auto quest which is part of the swift group maybe just maybe one should read the thread 
And then before getting all pious make an informed decision.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Swift and Elddis are separate companies.

The OP asked for some info from those that have a Kontiki and there's been some informative posts. There's plenty of issues with other marques, not just Swift http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/6-motorhome-model-hints-tips/


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

As I said swift group never made a bad motorhome or caravan so a retract all statements of bad workmanship damp ingress or any problem. Good luck good health


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Jmdarr,

Given that you are not aware that there is absolutely no connection between Swift and Eldiss, readers may be forgiven for reaching their own conclusions about the validity of your observations.

Roger


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having had Swift caravans and their motorhomes, I am sorry to say that they have still not lost their reputation for water leaks, whether it is still true i do not know first hand now. But the Kontiki were nicknamed Kon leaky.When I looked at new ones a couple of years ago when I considered changing I was appalled at the poor quality, but I was judging them against my Fleurett. I know that was not fair.

cabby


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Ouch pomme1 ,my advice is if you have to ask advice about a motorhome or caravan it's not for you.
It's when you get in and it's says buy me please, doesnt matter what brand it is you will know it's yours instantly.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Elddis perhaps? Just sayin'.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well we are considering a Swift Kontiki 669,really nice van and good price with all the goodies the previous owner has added.:grin2:
Just got to make the ultimate decision!!:surprise:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jo

from what i have learnt over the past year

swift motorhomes are quite good yes there are better vans but you will pay a premium

i was on a site in portugal up till last week for over 3 months and i was supprised at the different problems motorhomes in general had

and by no means just swif,t there were german and french vans that had problems such as water getting in when we had heavy rain

slide outs jamming and damaging the intereor wall 

fridges not working properly

steps jamming

fittings coming loose

laminates peeling 

and electrical problems

i think if you go with the swift and the price is right and are pretty confident to look after small issues you 
should be fine

just give it a good looking at or get a friend to

the fiat mechanics should be fine

i think the main thing is look at the sealent on joints especially on the roof
this would be a must on any make of van


traveled about 4k miles and no hickupps apart from a small piece of paint flaking on the front wing (fiat not swift fault )

have fun

barry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Barry,nice to hear some positives.
Big decision to be made, but can still sell it on if need be.
Thanks again.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

jo662 said:


> Well we are considering a Swift Kontiki 669,really nice van and good price with all the goodies the previous owner has added.:grin2:
> Just got to make the ultimate decision!!:surprise:


Pray tell, pm me if you want to :wink2:.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

This thread gave me food for thought. For what it's worth here is my rating of the motorhomes, all from new, that we have owned over the years, based on quality and fault free ownership.

Frankia 740. 9/10
Autocruise Starburst 9/10
Burstner 747. 7/10
Burstner Elegance 5/10
Swift Kon-Tiki 2/10
AutoSleeper Bourton 2/10


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Every make of van has problems. If it be a UK, German, French or a motorhome made is another country. Swift sell more vans than any other manufacturer in the UK so you will hear of more problems with Swift. Their must be a reason they sell more than only other manufacture in the UK. 

I have just bought my first MH a Kontiki 649 after having a caravan for several years. First impressions is I love it. But only time will tell. But I am sure any problems will be rectified by Swift as the seem to be very good with after sales.

When I went to the NEC in October last year I was not impressed with some of the so called "better manufactures" In my youth I used to be a cabinet maker and some of the £130k vans were no better built than the £50k vans.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Revise said:


> Every make of van has problems. If it be a UK, German, French or a motorhome made is another country. Swift sell more vans than any other manufacturer in the UK so you will hear of more problems with Swift. Their must be a reason they sell more than only other manufacture in the UK.
> 
> I have just bought my first MH a Kontiki 649 after having a caravan for several years. First impressions is I love it. But only time will tell. But I am sure any problems will be rectified by Swift as the seem to be very good with after sales.
> 
> When I went to the NEC in October last year I was not impressed with some of the so called "better manufactures" In my youth I used to be a cabinet maker and some of the £130k vans were no better built than the £50k vans.


I think and hope you are right.The more a manufacturer sells the more problems occur,its just law of averages.
They have been in business way to long,and sell so many units to be all bad.
I will reserve judgement till i have owned one a while.
We have purchased today a 2013 Swift Kontiki 669,and get it the first week of June.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Got the Kontiki home yesterday and we are so happy with it.
Time will tell if that happiness lasts!:smile2:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

avoid one from darlington if it goes up for sale :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> avoid one from darlington if it goes up for sale :wink2:


Why? Who lives in Darlo? Not me, Im way to posh to live there (anymore)


----------

